

Ask HN: Alternative to Matlab for control system design? - mechanician

Specifically I'm looking for a (free) language that has available add-ons for things like transfer functions, bode plots, LTI simulations, etc.
======
Stasyan
I think this might be it: <http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/>

~~~
notaddicted
Also look here for extra packages for octave: <http://octave.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
mechanician
Thanks. Since I have started to learn Python (for a different application), is
there any way to get these Matlab-like functions in Python?

~~~
gila
have a look and see if scipy/numpy have what you want

matplotlib comes pretty close to the nice plots if you need those

